# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Rodina radionica za trudnice petak 9.5.2014.

## Lutonjica

U *petak 9. svibnja 2014.* u Rodinu gnijezdu, Čanićeva 14, *u Zagrebu* održat će se Rodina radionica za trudnice.


 Rodina radionica je prilika za razgovor o tome zašto je porod fiziološki proces, zašto je dobro ponijeti sa sobom u rodilište plan poroda, kako vam može pomoći vaša pratnja, kako umanjiti bol i eventualni strah pri porodu. Saznajte kako s vama surađuju vaši hormoni, kako se u optimalnim uvjetima vaša zdjelicaširi za prolaz djeteta, zašto je štetno rano rezanje pupkovine i zašto je kontakt koža na kožu važan za dijete i za vas.


 Radionicu vode Rodine volonterke, a pozvane su sve trudnice i njihovi partneri.

*Početak* radionice je u *17.00* *sati*, a *predviđeno trajanje je tri sata uz pauzu*.
Zbog ograničenog broja polaznica/ka molimo da se (uz podatak o terminu poroda i broju telefona) obavezno prijavite putem e-maila: porod@roda.hr.

----------


## Lutonjica

Radionica je popunjena!

----------

